# Missing Property - The Military Museums



## Blackadder1916 (12 Feb 2011)

*Calgary war museum looking for stolen memorabilia*
http://www.torontosun.com/news/canada/2011/02/10/17233336.html


> By Michael Wood, QMI Agency
> Last Updated: February 11, 2011 12:07am
> 
> CALGARY -- As many as 277 pieces of war memorabilia have been swiped from The Military Museums, including some donated by Canadian war veterans.
> ...



A list of the stolen items is not yet available on the museum's website ( http://www.themilitarymuseums.ca/ ), but it may be useful for collectors of this type of memorabilia to check it occasionally in the faint hope more of the missing items might be noticed and perhaps returned.


----------



## XMP (9 Feb 2012)

A few artifacts recovered and a suspect has been charged...

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/story/2012/02/07/calgary-military-museum-theft-charge.html


----------



## dogger1936 (9 Feb 2012)

XMP said:
			
		

> A few artifacts recovered and a suspect has been charged...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/story/2012/02/07/calgary-military-museum-theft-charge.html



Finally some good news! BZ to all involved!


----------



## lethalLemon (9 Feb 2012)

XMP said:
			
		

> A few artifacts recovered and a suspect has been charged...
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/calgary/story/2012/02/07/calgary-military-museum-theft-charge.html



While only a small fraction of what was stolen has been recovered, it's still nice to see that they've gained ground.

My father put many years of contribution into the Calgary Military Museums (formally Museum of the Regiments).


----------



## MedCorps (3 Aug 2012)

Just came across this and looking for information from anyone in the army.ca collective. 

It seems that the Military Museums (Calgary) was robbed in Feb 2011.  This includes the Army and Air Force Museums of Alberta, LSH(RC) Museum,  the King's Own Calgary Regiment (Royal Canadian Armoured Corps) Museum and the Calgary Highlanders Museum.

http://www.calgarysun.com/news/alberta/2011/02/10/17231681.html

It also seems that a whole pile of stuff was taken, including some pretty sexy stuff, but in many cases not what you would expect to be taken.  I am not sure I have ever heard of this big a theft haul from a military museum collection. 

See: 

http://themilitarymuseums.ca/media-missing-property

Per the newspaper article I know they arrested someone for this robbery and only recovered a 50 or so items. It also indicates that they are not exactly sure when the 450+ items went missing but *narrowed it down to a 5 month period! *. Needless to say it does not sound like a one time B&E.   

I am involved in some museum / collection fund raising / administration / oversight and I would be interested if anyone has the back story on this.  Although I think it should be disclosed publicly as lessons learned for the rest of us, I would be willing to hear about it by PM.  Ideally I would like to use the information for staff & volunteer / Board of Directors professional development. I can do this without attribution of source, in a privileged platform, but I suspect any case study will identify the museums in question because of the size of the event.  

I fired an e-mail to two of the people connected with these museums with no response and hence why I am asking here. Not sure why the radio silence. 

MC


----------



## Sigs Pig (20 Dec 2012)

Came upon this site and thought SCUMBAGS!!!! Even if by posting this and one item is returned, it is worth it. Please keep this page in mind when in the pawn shops and resurrect this post every so often.

The Military Museums

Thanx,
ME


----------

